# Norwegian Aviation Museum



## v2 (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.luftfart.museum.no/Engelsk/News/Brosjyre1005/Engelsk Museumskatalog.pdf


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool beans. The part about the U2 shootdown was pretty scary, the Russians threatened to nuke the Bodo airfield the U2's were using!


----------

